

Marc Andreessen on Big Breakthrough Ideas and Courageous Entrepreneurs - Nivo0o0
http://www.datafox.co/blog/marc-andreessen-on-big-breakthrough-ideas-and-courageous-entrepreneurs/

======
Nivo0o0
I took some notes from Marc's talk at Stanford last month... Video is 55
minutes, and it's packed with insights. Figured a blog post is a good way of
capturing it - and with pictures! -Niv

------
neduma
Nice.

